# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Legit Gen-Shi Testo-E?

## base4291ball



----------


## PistolPete33

Looks to be good. I used Genshi before with awesome results. Only thing that sucks is the 2ml vials. It can be difficult to get all the oil out and I felt like I missed some of it but overall a great product.

----------


## base4291ball

> Looks to be good. I used Genshi before with awesome results. Only thing that sucks is the 2ml vials. It can be difficult to get all the oil out and I felt like I missed some of it but overall a great product.


Thanks pistol Pete

----------


## PistolPete33

My pleasure.... Enjoy.  :7up:

----------


## unixpro

Good stuff, burns a little but good results.

Also, about the 2ml vials, you should be able to reach in all the way to a corner, tilting the vial with a 1.5" and get everything out.

----------


## base4291ball

> Good stuff, burns a little but good results.
> 
> Also, about the 2ml vials, you should be able to reach in all the way to a corner, tilting the vial with a 1.5" and get everything out.


Thanks for the tip!

----------


## bass

you can simply flip the vial upside-down, pull the needle out but not all the way, then draw the rest. I do this all the time and nothing stays in the vial.

----------


## base4291ball

> you can simply flip the vial upside-down, pull the needle out but not all the way, then draw the rest. I do this all the time and nothing stays in the vial.


Another tip, thanks bass!

----------

